# Seat Re-trim, where?



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

I`ve an e46 330d Sport and the Alcantara on the front seats is all bobbled and the drivers side bolster has just ripped. Anyone recommend somewhere to get it re-trimmed?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Give Audio Advice a shout They have retrimmed a few cars for us now and they are perfect!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Depending on location, Arek Cardesigns in Ballymena would be worth a call, retrimmed my steering wheel, very easy paid and good skills


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

OK guys, thanks very much for the advice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Brocks where is he is that the Polish guy I hear he is a wizard at it. 

Also Baron from Top Secret tuning not sure if he is still at ECC. 

There is also a very good Guy in Lurgan not sure of his name bout can get it.


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

Please do get it, I`m in Banbridge so someone close by thats highly recommended is what I`m after.

Really appreciate the replies.

Oh and Ronnie I was wondering about getting the car detailed, could you pm me rough prices so I have an idea what to budget for?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will do when I get back into the office.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd be very interested in a good interior man as SWMBO's car has two little holes on the driver's side bolster. I'm in Banbridge too so would be very interested too. 

I know of a guy up in Belfast that a friend used to remove a cigarette burn and he did a fantastic job.

Cheers 

Cooks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Here you go guys a customer of mine has used him several times now

SL Auto Upholstery, Lurgan, 028 38326556


----------



## mackers (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great thanks. Drop me a pm with those prices please Ronnie.


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Seen work the SL Auto Upholstery has done seems really good. Also Arek Cardesigns As sbrocks says seen some of his work and looks very good too! Was up with him before, when he was in with Carnoisseur in ballymena before opening his own place.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken at image ni I think is awesome. He is based Lisburn / portadown direction. I'll get his number if anyone is keen


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers M4hood - i work in Portadown so that'd be great!!


----------

